# post pictures of fiber optic work you have done.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

st0mps said:


> just started getting into fiber optics for the pass year now doing fiber optic splicing and crimping connectors ... all the work has been tight buffered cable signal mode and multi mode just want to see what other people are doing out there i got a bunch of pictures im just post pic from todays work a 12unit corning panel for a workstation/server 72connectors also have one more going in underneath the total 144 connectors....this is going out to 24bldgs with 6strands per bldg for a ip cameras [


Nice work.....


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

looks good, sounds interesting. but i'd be lying if I said I knew what fiber optics really was, how it works, or why its so impressive to everyone


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn, dude. Ever hear of punctuation?

Crap's hard to read already, don't make it harder.



Really screwed with my eyes.


----------



## Lost1found (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Lost1found (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Lost1found (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

thats looking nice i like the figure8 with the fibers going in and out... post pics of splice trays if you have


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I cant post much, or tell you about them. 



















this was the lovely IT guys work...










super fast interwebs


----------



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

the type of fiber work i been doing is packet fiber systems nothing for high speed internet


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I haven't done any fiber for a few years. I would have to use some pretty thick glasses to do terms now. Although, I am bidding a job for a DCS network back bone that's due next Monday.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Re-size the pics when uploading. Something reasonable like 1280 x ??


----------

